# review... marineland double brite LED



## GTR (May 27, 2009)

IMO if it's not enough light for plants most anemones would also suffer.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

gonna respectfully disagree... condy will do well, bubble will do well, carpet will do well just to name a few...


----------



## GTR (May 27, 2009)

You've seen the light and I haven't so I guess I can't argue over what this light can or can't do.. But I've kept SW animals for over 20 years.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i've been a petshop manager for 8, but lets not quibble, we both clearly know what we are talking about... they effects of this light on marine tanks doesn't even matter this is a fw plant forum.lol


----------



## GTR (May 27, 2009)

Where's the fun in that? lol

SteveU


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

haha, i keep gettin in trouble for that though!


----------



## OiZO (Feb 2, 2010)

The price on these has come down a bit in the past few days. Bigal's had a special for them for $89.99 and now on amazon and several other sites you can find them at that price. 

I am really interested in these or maybe these. from amazon.

Im new to this so i dont know whats best in the long run.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

OiZO said:


> The price on these has come down a bit in the past few days. Bigal's had a special for them for $89.99 and now on amazon and several other sites you can find them at that price.
> 
> I am really interested in these or maybe these. from amazon.
> 
> Im new to this so i dont know whats best in the long run.


I think for now, you want to stick with the T5HO lighting. It is proven, bulbs are commonly available and last longer than most of the other types. I can't wait until good LED lighting is *more* available so they will become more cost effective. But if you are more adventurous and like to explore the leading edge of new Technology then, go for it. you might provide insight for others. 

One of these days, I am going to have to diy one. Some have been successful at it.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

How about a picture of the tank with LED light?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

tank is kind of a mess right now, i've been too busy with other things to give it any attention


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

One think I've noticed about some of these less LED lights is that although they might grow plants the viewing of the tank is not really enjoyable. It's simply too dark. I'm using an LED fixture on my Mini S and it's growing hairgrass and HC, but it's not the greatest for viewing.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i can agree with that, i like them though


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

I have yet to see Marineland's LED lighting system so I'll reserve judgement on the product.

However, I do see one big red flag. That is the almost total lack of information about the product on their own web site. See for yourself here (offsite) - http://www.marineland.com/sites/Marineland/products/categories.aspx?id=2054&cid=5457&mid=3228

No specs as to how many and what type of LED's are used in the fixture. No picts of the LED side of the fixture. No spectral curves showing light output. 

LED lighting is still on the expensive side, and I'd want to know exactly what I was getting.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

probably a good call. i just got it cause it looks really cool.


----------



## kleankord (May 13, 2010)

you think it would suffice it a low light tank? I'm considering 2 48s for a 125 gal.. probably supplimented with a double t5ho fixture that's in there now... all low light crypts and vals


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

DaveK said:


> However, I do see one big red flag. That is the almost total lack of information about the product on their own web site. See for yourself here (offsite) - http://www.marineland.com/sites/Marineland/products/categories.aspx?id=2054&cid=5457&mid=3228
> 
> No picts of the LED side of the fixture. No spectral curves showing light output.


Here are better pictures.


----------



## StriderTB (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm running a 36" on my 30 gallon tank.


----------



## jotape65 (Sep 14, 2010)

*Low light plans with LED fixture*

Here is a picture of my 40G tank with the 36". I like this fixture since its very low profile, efficient and cool. It sits directly on top of my glass top (took the legs out). 

Jungle Vals, Anubias and a few java ferns (all low light plants) in the tank, growing well. Currently I have the lights on 6 hours a day.


----------



## majerah1 (Nov 6, 2010)

I know its a fairly old thread.I was looking at one of these lights,thinking of getting it for my 29 gallon.I have sunset hygro and willow hygro as well as rotala rotundifolia.I was running 1 WPG and everything is ok so far.Do you think they will do ok with this light or should i look into another?Was thinking of this:http://www.fishneedit.com/t5ho-3ft--2lamp-aquarium-light.html

Still really new to all this lighting and stuff,so any info will help tremendously.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

majerah1 said:


> I know its a fairly old thread.I was looking at one of these lights,thinking of getting it for my 29 gallon.Do you think they will do ok with this light or should i look into another? Was thinking of this:http://www.fishneedit.com/t5ho-3ft--2lamp-aquarium-light.html


This is confusing. I thought you were wanting to know about LED lights then you have a link to T5HO lights. Not the same thing.


----------



## majerah1 (Nov 6, 2010)

Sorry for the confusion.I would rather have the LEDs but if they will not be good enough for the plants then i will go with the other.The question is,will the LEDs support the plants i have?

Edit:Nevermind i found what i needed to know.


----------



## Buc_Nasty (Oct 22, 2010)

if you have a 3d background in the tank, the shimmer is OVERWHELMING on the background and completely takes away from the tank and fish itself. Otherwise these lights are awesome and will grow low light plants and look great.


----------



## Buc_Nasty (Oct 22, 2010)

Buc_Nasty said:


> if you have a 3d background in the tank, the shimmer is OVERWHELMING on the background and completely takes away from the tank and fish itself. Otherwise these lights are awesome and will grow low light plants and look great.


I managed to partially fix this, but you need to really reduce the surface agitation to prevent the excessive shimmer. My fish are all small now so I reduced it a lot and theyre ok, hopefully when they get bigger it'll still be enough oxygen


----------



## ryanmess (Feb 20, 2009)

Be careful with the power plug! I had one of the newer plant led lights from marineland and love the sleek look also the lighting colors but the power connector into the light became loose and heated up from resistance and slowly melted away.


----------



## Buc_Nasty (Oct 22, 2010)

ryanmess said:


> Be careful with the power plug! I had one of the newer plant led lights from marineland and love the sleek look also the lighting colors but the power connector into the light became loose and heated up from resistance and slowly melted away.


Good to know...where exactly did it melt away? inside that plastic endcap? You have the marineland double bright LED right? The really skinny one with the extension arms?


----------



## JAyliffe (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm in the process of setting up my 250gal as a planted african cichlid tank. So far, planning to have Anubias and Java Fern in there. All I have for lighting so far is a pair of old flourescent tubes off old tanks so I'm looking at all the options. 

The tank is deep, 30 inches, and 5 feet long. I am doubting these will work but I'd love to not have the T5/HO if I can avoid them. The aquarium is behind a wall so it doesn't matter what it looks like except for what you see in the tank. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Buc_Nasty (Oct 22, 2010)

Put a marine land double bright 60" on it. I have one on my 4ft 90 gal it's amazing in every way. I've tried high end t5ho, power compact, t8, etc. this one just kills them all. I ran the numbers and it's cheaper long run than almost all other even close to comparable lights.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I have the single led version over my turtle tank but no plants. I've taken it apart and doesn't look like much to take it apart and rewire it to use two power adapters so you can put the whites on a timer and have the blue either on all the time or on a different time. When I do mine, I'll take some pics. That's my only gripe with it, I would love to have both lights on or off independently.


----------



## Minja (Jan 11, 2012)

I just started a 55 gallon setup. I got a 2x bright and I like it. I got the 48-60. Very bright, but I've got little experience.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm looking for one of these. Anyone that has one that'll fit a 30 inch tank. (20g long) PM me!


----------



## monkeyfish (Jul 5, 2010)

GeToChKn said:


> I have the single led version over my turtle tank but no plants. I've taken it apart and doesn't look like much to take it apart and rewire it to use two power adapters so you can put the whites on a timer and have the blue either on all the time or on a different time. When I do mine, I'll take some pics. That's my only gripe with it, I would love to have both lights on or off independently.


Here's a link to a diy of this, found it while searching to do the same to my edge led. No pictures, but drawings:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=214742&sid=59c63465d1e1c58647667521458e00d4
I'm really considering a double bright for my future Mr. aqua 12 long.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

monkeyfish said:


> Here's a link to a diy of this, found it while searching to do the same to my edge led. No pictures, but drawings:
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=214742&sid=59c63465d1e1c58647667521458e00d4
> I'm really considering a double bright for my future Mr. aqua 12 long.



wait on buying that. we are working with a lighting company in china and we will be making and selling LED for an amazing price


----------



## monkeyfish (Jul 5, 2010)

Sweet! Any idea when they'll be available?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

not too sure, but hopefully in the next few weeks.


----------



## 91Atrac (Jan 13, 2012)

Sounds interesting about the project. I'm interested in what happens with it.


----------



## monkeyfish (Jul 5, 2010)

Me too, care to share any specs Mike? To early to say?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

pretty early, but i can say that 2 strips of these LEDs make my tanks GLO, blows marinelands away.


----------

